# [SOLVED] Ubuntu reboots itself when I am absent



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

When I shutdown Ubuntu, it never really shuts off. It comes to a point where it appears to be about to shut down, but it never shuts the computer down if I wait for an hour or longer. Not sure what I am doing wrong. If I reach down hit the power switch and shut the computer down, after waiting 30 or 40 minutes, go somewhere and hours later return Ubuntu is up and running asking for my username and password. Appreciate any help even if you tell me where I should go :grin: to find an answer. 
Thanks
sluggo


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ubuntu reboots itself when I am absent*

sluggo -
This is just a guess. I'm thinking that the Linux installation isn't communicating with your power management settings.
I'd try looking into your BIOS and finding out what your power mgmt settings look like. 
I have a tenuous grasp on power mgmt so be forewarned...

In BIOS you'll find some settings for API and/or APIC. See if they're disabled. Also, see if you can find the setting for Plug'n'Play OS. It'll be in a different part of the BIOS. I'll be honest with you - I don't understand the PnP setting. I was told to turn it off for W2K, but W2K is a PnP OS. I'm not sure what it should be set to for a modern Linux distro but it shouldn't be hard to find out.

I'd try a little research along those lines, then maybe changing those settings ONE AT A TIME and keeping notes on what if anything happens.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu reboots itself when I am absent*



Bartender said:


> sluggo -
> This is just a guess. I'm thinking that the Linux installation isn't communicating with your power management settings.
> I'd try looking into your BIOS and finding out what your power mgmt settings look like.
> I have a tenuous grasp on power mgmt so be forewarned...
> ...


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ubuntu reboots itself when I am absent*

If the PC is turning itself on, that's pretty much gotta be a setting in BIOS. "Wake up on LAN" or one of those settings under the "Power" tab.

I'm just thinking out loud here, but that can't be a setting in Linux because Linux hasn't even booted up. Right? I'm guessing that your "won't turn off" problem and your "turns on by itself" problem are related, and in the BIOS somewhere.

EDIT: This is probly unrelated but might help in some way. I had an old 3Com network card I wanted to use in my test PC. The card came from a surplussed Washington State computer. Somehow the card was capable of interjecting itself into the boot process. The PC would finish BIOS, then instead of Windows starting I'd get a DOS-looking screen that said something about "failed to make connection 3com blah-blah". I could not get to Windows until I went into BIOS and "disabled" the network card in the Boot options. It works fine now.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu reboots itself when I am absent*

OK, Thanks Bartender, got it going er should I say shutdown, and it stays down now. How do I mark this one solved. I forgot.:4-dontkno
sluggo


----------

